# Breaded Dill Shrimp



## disco (May 26, 2021)

A request was made. She Who Must Be Obeyed wanted breaded shrimp. I prefer unbreaded shrimp that is marinated and grilled but who am I to deny a beautiful woman who has made me happy for decades?

I had about 30 medium shrimp that were shelled and deveined but the tails left on. I patted them dry with a paper towel.

I preheated my Traeger Timberline to 425 F (220 C).

I set up a breading station. First, I mixed 75 ml (1/3 cup) flour with 5 ml (1 tsp) dried dill weed, 3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) each salt and pepper.

Next, I mixed 1 egg, 125 ml (1/2 cup) milk, and 5 ml (1 tsp) Sriracha sauce.

Lastly, I mixed 250 ml (1 cup) panko bread crumbs, and 10 ml (2 tsp) dried dill.

I dipped the prawns in the flour with my right hand. I put them in the egg mixture with my left hand. Then I put them on the breadcrums with my left hand and shoveled bread crumbs over them with my dry right hand.








I put the prawns on a rack and sprayed them with baking spray.







I put them in the smoker for 4 minutes and turned the prawns. I continued to cook until they got golden, about 4 minutes more.













I served these with a commercial seafood sauce.

The Verdict

She Who Must Be Obeyed was pleased. The shrimp had a nice crunchy coating. The touch of the heat from the sriracha was nice and the dill added a nice complexity.

I will say again that I prefer marinated and grilled prawns but I did enjoy these.

Disco


----------



## smokerjim (May 27, 2021)

they look good from here disco, but it doesn't matter what i think as long as the wife was please it's a winner.


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 27, 2021)

disco said:


> A request was made. She Who Must Be Obeyed


Looks great Disco
Mona would love that, as i don't eat any shell fish. Just dont care for the texture . But i cook it all the time for Mona now. She would die for a feed of Halibut cheeks, i must get down to the wharf soon for her birthday is coming up

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2021)

They look good. We usually fry breaded shrimp, but I  need to try baking them. Less mess...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2021)

Looks good Disco!
I like shrimp any way you fix them!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

You do good keeping the wifey happy and I wouldnt turn a dozen or so of those down.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (May 27, 2021)

Those shrimp look to be excellent from where I'm sitting Disco, Like! We eat a lot of shrimp, usually breaded and fried in olive oil and butter and quite often these days using a CI tray with the Weber kettle. I make a ketchup based cocktail sauce for shrimp, change up the flavor a bit now and then. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (May 27, 2021)

Nice looking shrimps, disco! Looks very appetizing!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2021)

They look Awesome, Disco!!
I used to eat them Breaded, as a Kid, But changed & Love them best Grilled, Broiled, or Pan Sautéed, with Melted Butter.
However seeing yours, I think I gotta try some Breaded again, for a change!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (May 27, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> they look good from here disco, but it doesn't matter what i think as long as the wife was please it's a winner.



True words, Jim! Thanks!



DRKsmoking said:


> Looks great Disco
> Mona would love that, as i don't eat any shell fish. Just dont care for the texture . But i cook it all the time for Mona now. She would die for a feed of Halibut cheeks, i must get down to the wharf soon for her birthday is coming up
> 
> David



Mona is a wise woman! I am jealous of both of you, David. There is such great seafood there. It is hard to get here in the Rockies.



chef jimmyj said:


> They look good. We usually fry breaded shrimp, but I  need to try baking them. Less mess...JJ



I won't lie to you Chef. I prefer breaded fried but orders from a higher power make that a no go.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks good Disco!
> I like shrimp any way you fix them!
> Al



Same, same, Al! Thanks!



JLeonard said:


> You do good keeping the wifey happy and I wouldnt turn a dozen or so of those down.
> Jim



Har! I have amost 46 years of training, Jim! She says I'm half way there.



sawhorseray said:


> Those shrimp look to be excellent from where I'm sitting Disco, Like! We eat a lot of shrimp, usually breaded and fried in olive oil and butter and quite often these days using a CI tray with the Weber kettle. I make a ketchup based cocktail sauce for shrimp, change up the flavor a bit now and then. RAY



I would prefer to fry these, Ray. However, apparently, that is not allowed.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Nice looking shrimps, disco! Looks very appetizing!



Thanks so much!



Bearcarver said:


> They look Awesome, Disco!!
> I used to eat them Breaded, as a Kid, But changed & Love them best Grilled, Broiled, or Pan Sautéed, with Melted Butter.
> However seeing yours, I think I gotta try some Breaded again, for a change!!
> Like.
> ...



I'm with you, Bear. I think the shrimp take up more flavour with those methods but I don't mind breaded when She Who Must Be Obeyed wants them.


----------

